# This Is Funny!



## remorseless (Apr 24, 2004)

ok, this is funny, story in short

this mechanic came highly recommended, so i took my car there to get the headers put on. 6 days later, this is what he gave me, BTW, cause the bolts were so long, he couldnt fit on the one nearest the alternator, so i only have 7 or 8 bolts in, and that in turn, gives me a nice exhaust leak. GAH!!!


www.planetunreal.com/remorseless/washers.jpg

no, this is not a joke, this was actually done by a professional


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

god damn, that looks pretty ugly mang........how much did he charge u for that, and how come u didnt do it urself?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

My God! That guy needs to be shot with a paintball gun! I would like to know why in the hell he did that!


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

Take it back and tell him to put the nissan studs back in it. Damn what a jerkoff.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

no kidding its not funny makes me wanna cry.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! :loser: 

WOW, what a bad job.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

no gasket either?


----------



## remorseless (Apr 24, 2004)

update

i took it to a REAL shop here in town, and they realized quickly that he had stripped all of the threading out. so now i have to take it back tomorrow, have them take everything back off, and retap the head. isnt that GREAT!

and as far as i know, the gasket is on there, that is the first thing i asked him also, but he swore he put it on. i will find out tomorrow. bad mechanics suck


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Holy shit, you were charged for that?  

:fluffy:


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

Put all those washers in a sock and beat him with it.


----------



## remorseless (Apr 24, 2004)

*update 2*

ok, took it back to the shop and they got it all on there fine. so now its back t the stock studs and all, which should have never been changed from. the gasket WAS on there, just hidden. but i will say, they had one HELL of a time gettin the EGR valve to go in the new headers. is this a typical problem, or just my luck?

also, now with all that extra exhaust coming out, my old straight through exhaust muffler is WAY too raspy/loud at 4k rpm and above, so im gonna have to get a new cat back.

honestly, is there a BIG difference between true mandril bent tubing and just regular muffler shop crimp bending, as far as performance goes!? cause to be honest, i dont feel like paying greddy or others 550$ for a cat back exhaust that is mandril bent if its only gonna give me maybe 1-2 extra hp over a 200$ job done at the muffler shop. let me know


yay for bad mechanics!!


oh, and no, the first mechanic didnt make me pay for any labor, just the bolts, he was like "i dont want anything to do with this car" O-0


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

remorseless said:


> ok, took it back to the shop and they got it all on there fine. so now its back t the stock studs and all, which should have never been changed from. the gasket WAS on there, just hidden. but i will say, they had one HELL of a time gettin the EGR valve to go in the new headers. is this a typical problem, or just my luck?
> 
> also, now with all that extra exhaust coming out, my old straight through exhaust muffler is WAY too raspy/loud at 4k rpm and above, so im gonna have to get a new cat back.
> 
> ...



I would've put all those washers in his mouth and make him swallow them then dump him in the big ole missasip


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Oh
My
God.

That is seriously messed up.


----------



## remorseless (Apr 24, 2004)

yeah guys been a nightmare, but everything is lookin up now. ordered my new muffler, since my current one is SO raspy now with all that extra air coming out of it its scary. so hopefully this weekend, ill get that put on. im embarrassed to drive my car now its so loud. 

so once all this is done, next thing is to lower the car, im thinking 3" in the front, 2" in the rear.

also, im thinkin bout getting another car, for a project car, and im lookin at 240sx's, but really is that a step up or ont he same step!? seems to be more the same car, but with abit more torque and RWD, other than that, pretty evenly matched, am i correct?>


----------



## wwiifanatic (Jan 16, 2004)

ROFLMAO... some people... oi vey!


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

Did you pay for that???


----------

